# Fan CPU_OPT



## jahdou (24. Dezember 2014)

Habe ein ASUS Mainboard Maximus VII Hero und ich weder in AI Suite 3 noch im Bios den zweiten CPU Lüfter CPU_OPT steuern! Kann mit einer weiterhelfen?


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2014)

Der wird doch parallel mit dem 1sten CPU_FAN mitgesteuert?
Der hat keinen eigenen Regelkreis.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Dezember 2014)

Ist bei mir genau so.


----------



## jahdou (24. Dezember 2014)

Warum wird der CPU_OPT rot im Bios angezeigt?


----------



## Abductee (24. Dezember 2014)

Ist ein Lüfter angesteckt?
Wird eine Drehzahl ausgelesen?


----------



## jahdou (24. Dezember 2014)

Sicher eingesteckt. Drehzahl wird anzeigt.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht weil die Drehzahl des Lüfters unter der Minimaldrehzahl liegt


----------



## santos (25. Dezember 2014)

genau das ist der Grund, die Mindestdrehzahl kann aber manuell eingestellt werden. Automatisch ist immer etwas kritisch, wenn ich das von Asus einstellen lasse, läuft mein CPUlüfter so gering, das ich eine Fehler vom Bios bekomme. (CPU-Lüfter fehlerhaft, F1).


----------



## Shzlmnzl (27. Dezember 2014)

santos schrieb:


> genau das ist der Grund, die Mindestdrehzahl kann aber manuell eingestellt werden. Automatisch ist immer etwas kritisch, wenn ich das von Asus einstellen lasse, läuft mein CPUlüfter so gering, das ich eine Fehler vom Biops bekomme. (CPU-Lüfter fehlerhaft, F1).



Hatte ich auch. Auf Manuell läuft alles. Kann den CPU_OPT aber auch nicht einzeln steuern (Sabertooth 990FX 2.0).


----------



## santos (27. Dezember 2014)

man muss im Bios, erst einmal die opt. Fan aktivieren, dann bekommt man 3 mögliche Einstellungsarten Duty/ Profile oder User Mod. Im Moment fallen mir nur zwei Einstellungsmöglichkeiten ein, bei Profile müsste ich noch mal nachschauen. Duty =50% Leistung der Lüfter, bei User-Mod kann ich die Einstellungen wann die Lüfter anfangen und aufhören sollen, selbst einstellen. Brauche aber dazu Temp.Sensoren fürs MB. Ich galube bei Profile macht das Bios die Einstellungen automatisch, weiß es aber nicht genau muss erst nachsehen.


----------

